# Out Now: ARPOLOGY - Cinematic Dimensions



## Sample logic (Aug 1, 2018)

After a full year in development, we are proud to introduce ARPOLOGY: CINEMATIC DIMENSIONS!

This library quadruples the power of ARPOLOGY with the addition of an all new 4-core performance engine, individually animating 4 instruments to create 1 cohesive sound. 

Weighing in at just over 23GB, this new iteration of ARPOLOGY is more powerful with the inclusion of newly recorded sounds and all of the best instruments from the original ARPOLOGY. The library boasts over 1,200 presets designed to deliver flexible sequencing and arpeggiated grooves for all types of cinematic productions.

Get the all new ARPOLOGY - CINEMATIC DIMENSIONS now at an introductory price of $349.99, or if you already own the original ARPOLOGY, crossgrade now using your serial number for just $299.99 (This is a limited time offer!).

*Product Page* 
https://www.samplelogic.com/products/arpology-cinematic-dimensions/




​
*AT A GLANCE*

1,200+ presets
23+GB Sample Content
Drag & Drop MIDI patterns from ARPOLOGY into your DAW
Dynamic meta-tag browsing system
Sample Logic’s proprietary 4-core Step Animator with XY Mixer
Entirely “randomizable” interface for instant and infinite inspiration
Hot-swappable effects chain technology
*Youtube Playlist*


*SoundCloud Playlist*


*Intro pricing offer ends soon, don't miss out!*​


----------



## Fleer (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh yeah, cinematic arpology right up my alley


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 2, 2018)

I already have Cinematic Guitars Infinity with a similar system and I love it. I also really like arpeggios, so this product should be right up my alley.

Does it include all the content and presets from the previous Arpology or is it only new stuff?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 2, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> I already have Cinematic Guitars Infinity with a similar system and I love it. I also really like arpeggios, so this product should be right up my alley.
> 
> Does it include all the content and presets from the previous Arpology or is it only new stuff?


The new library is combining original ARPOLOGY and *newly recorded content*. For more see here


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys,

The feedback is coming in and we are getting great reviews!

James Newton Howard
"ARPOLOGY is another outstanding synth from Sample Logic. The user-friendly, yet detailed design allows me to quickly create interesting arps that feel both organic and musical." 

Also, w jsut got a new Sounds and Gzear walkthrough first use video:


----------



## Fleer (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats! Wonderful library indeed.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 3, 2018)

*EDIT 8/17*

Sample Logic clarified that the crossgrade ($50 off) is ongoing and is stacked on top of the intro offer for $100 off total. When the intro offer goes away, it will still be $50 off for ARP1 owners.

*/EDIT*

Hi there, owner of original Arpology here.

Is the crossgrade a limited time offer, or just the intro pricing? I can understand an introductory offer, those are pretty common. But I'm not sure I'm feeling the "hurry and cross over right now, or you'll pay more" thing. Puts off a bad vibe for existing customers IMHO.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 3, 2018)

biggiantcircles said:


> Hi there, owner of original Arpology here.
> 
> Is the crossgrade a limited time offer, or just the intro pricing? I can understand an introductory offer, those are pretty common. But I'm not sure I'm feeling the "hurry and cross over right now, or you'll pay more" thing. Puts off a bad vibe for existing customers IMHO.


Just my thoughts but I think the crossgrade is way overpriced. I have a lot of other SampleLogic libraries with their latest morphing engine so I'm more than covered. And I think after a while they all begin to sound the same. Their products are incredible and sound great however. Truly mind-blowing at times and the sonic possibilities are endless  Wish I would have held out for this but not gonna pay again.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, I actually prefer it to the original Arpology, and a lot. It’s four times as powerful, sure, but for me the sounds are most important. And where the original was more EDM oriented, this one is truly cinematic and ambient. Being able to get it at $100 off list as an Arpology user makes it even better.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 3, 2018)

*EDIT 8/17*

Sample Logic clarified that the crossgrade ($50 off) is ongoing and is stacked on top of the intro offer for $100 off total. When the intro offer goes away, it will still be $50 off for ARP1 owners.

*/EDIT*


I hear both of you. I think $300 is in the ballpark of reasonable, but I can say that I just have more arps with my current loadout of synths/libraries than I know what to do with, most of which I haven't even tried out because they all boast so many patches/presets.

Therefore I can absolutely say that my current demand/need for arps is not worth $400. And I typically spend a small fortune on new soundware/libs every year, but I'm starting to get weary of this whole "HURRY OFFER ENDS SOON" trend. If I own Arpology, I don't see why I can't just buy it at my leisure at a later time when I might have more need of what this product offers.

I own several of SL's products, and I'm pretty happy with what I own so far, but I can tell you that limiting the crossover price seems like a less than stellar move. I'm sure that's not the intention, but almost every other product I own that offers some kind of crossover pricing, it's always ongoing. I feel like that's my reward for having given them my business before. This is just like "Hey, I know you weren't planning on spending $300, but if you don't pony up in the next two weeks you pay full like a chump".

Maybe I'm overthinking the issue. I don't mean to vilify you guys at SL, but it just feels like you're twisting my arm instead of letting me have a chance to check out and invest in your product at a more organic pace. Speaking only for myself here, I can tell you that I might spend $300 on this new installment down the road (my budget needs a cooldown after all the summer deals and I still get decent mileage out of Arpology 1) but I can promise that I do not have a $400 need for additional arps, so the rush deal is actually kind of de-incentivizing, which I'm sure isn't the intended effect.

Sorry for the long post, just trying to be open/honest about my thought process.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 3, 2018)

biggiantcircles said:


> I hear both of you. I think $300 is in the ballpark of reasonable, but I can say that I just have more arps with my current loadout of synths/libraries than I know what to do with, most of which I haven't even tried out because they all boast so many patches/presets.
> 
> Therefore I can absolutely say that my current demand/need for arps is not worth $400. And I typically spend a small fortune on new soundware/libs every year, but I'm starting to get weary of this whole "HURRY OFFER ENDS SOON" trend. If I own Arpology, I don't see why I can't just buy it at my leisure at a later time when I might have more need of what this product offers.
> 
> ...



I don't think this could be said any better. I had the same experience with the Arturia V collection among others over the years. The least companies could do is show some appreciation for their long time loyal customers who've given them literally hundreds & hundreds of dollars if not just to upgrade. I have nearly all of SL's products and I'm drawing the line here unless they were to show us some love. I'm pretty sure they won't as it's about profit and business, and I still respect and love them and their products..but I'll pass on this as the price just isn't right for me and i wouldn't feel it's money well spent considering all this


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't get me wrong, the lib looks great. Just want to make it clear I'm not saying the product isn't worth the price. I just feel very put off by the expiring crossgrade.

Ok, I've said my bit and I'll leave it at that now, I promise  

I'm not lobbying against SL here, again, I'm just going for transparency in explaining my own logic (no wordplay intended, heh). Cheers!


----------



## Fleer (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m having a ball with this one


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 4, 2018)

hi Guys
Thanks for the feedback. We spent over a year building this product from the ground up and it truly is a whole different beast from the original Arpology. 

Regarding the crossgrade, the crossgrade discount of $50 less than the asking price will always be active. So even when the intro period is over and the price jumps from $349.99 to $399.99 you will alwyas be able to apply your original serial of ARPOLOGY to get $50 off.

Because the product is entirely new, this really is not an upgrade, but rather a sister product to the original ARPOLOGY.

We are super honoured for all the rave reviews and can't wait to hear what you guys make with this beast!


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for clearing that up. Sorry to come out of the gate so hard at you.

Best of luck with everything. Cheers!


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 4, 2018)

With this engine on their other libraries I own, with randomize features, 8 sounds presets that can be modified or tweaked, etc., I find almost endless possibilities with each library. This one looks like in the same league. I'm tempted.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 5, 2018)

I can appreciate the work which has gone into this. I'm just struggling to justify it at the current price point (especially as it has that "Sample Logic" sound which I feel I've got covered already with the likes of CinemorphX and Morphestra 2). I wasn't really a fan of the original library, but this one does sound "more my kinda thing"


----------



## Fleer (Aug 5, 2018)

Indeed. I was personally less into the original’s sounds but this second version deeply quenches my cinematic thirst. And it’s more than four times larger in sample size.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 7, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I don't think this could be said any better. I had the same experience with the Arturia V collection among others over the years. The least companies could do is show some appreciation for their long time loyal customers who've given them literally hundreds & hundreds of dollars if not just to upgrade. I have nearly all of SL's products and I'm drawing the line here unless they were to show us some love. I'm pretty sure they won't as it's about profit and business, and I still respect and love them and their products..but I'll pass on this as the price just isn't right for me and i wouldn't feel it's money well spent considering all this


couldn't agree more.... after paying this amount for the original Arpology... $50 off leaves me cold. Sure, I'm tempted but I'm also somewhat insulted... Will pass on this as I'm blessed with arps throughout my 7 SSD's....and I'm tending to return to creators which do a better job of rewarding loyal customers


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 7, 2018)

Vastman said:


> couldn't agree more.... after paying this amount for the original Arpology... $50 off leaves me cold. Sure, I'm tempted but I'm also somewhat insulted... Will pass on this as I'm blessed with arps throughout my 7 SSD's....and I'm tending to return to creators which do a better job of rewarding loyal customers



Looks like it's not easy for developers to find the right balance. Current intro price + crossgrade rebate is 100$ off from list price. Considering Arpology was recently on sale at 99$, people who bought it at that price gets the same rebate from what they previously paid.

So what happens to long time users who got it for longer and got more milleage from Arpology? A second-tier crossgrade? And what is the amount that would be enough? No easy answer here.

I have seen a lot of people complaining every time there's a new product based on a previous one. Eastwest, Spitfire Audio and many other developers suffered critics for similar situations.

Each individual has it's own definition of a "fair" discount. I prefer to make my buying decisions based on what the product has to offer for my money rather than comparing my 50$ rebate bigger or not from someone else.

I don't think anyone should feel insulted when a developer offers an extra rebate. Either you want the product or you don't.

For me, the new Arpology feels like a really different product from the previous one. Based on my previous experience with the engine on the new product, I'm pretty convinced that a ton of sounds can be made with this new offering. I'll probably get it during intro, and I'm pretty sure I'll get my money worth of it, even if the discount is not as much as some people would have hoped.

Many orchestral and hybrid libraries are costing a lot more, even at intro price, and a lot of people are pretty happy to pay that kind of money, so I guess the market is there to these kind of premium libraries.

To each it's own, let's hope you will be happy with the library if you decide to get it.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 7, 2018)

Good point. It is an entirely new, much larger library with a completely different (cinematic) focus. Quite unlike Spitfire upgrading Albion 1 to Albion One, for instance. So for me the $100 off ATM makes sense. They could have called it “Cinematology” and not give Arpology owners a crossgrade price, but they did. Which is nice.


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 11, 2018)

After watching this video from Don Bodin, I'm pretty convinced of the huge potential from this library:

http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...rpology-cinematic-dimensions-by-sample-logic/


----------



## reutunes (Aug 13, 2018)

I'll be doing a YouTube livestream of Arpology later on today at 8pm (BST) – 3pm (EDT) – 12 midday (PDT).
Full details at http://thesamplecast.com/live/

*PLUS *I'll be giving away *5 x $100* Sample Logic gift vouchers during the stream. It'll be the usual mix of playing sounds, delving into the options and chatting about other stuff. The chat room will be open for your questions and trolling. See you later today - can't wait!


----------



## Naro (Aug 15, 2018)

I've never used any of my accumulated Audio Plugin Deals rewards credit, and as such have not tried this. But Audio Plugin Deals offer a $50 Sample Logic voucher in their shop. Is it possible perhaps to use one of these toward the purchase, in combination with crossgrade?


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi fellow composers,
I'm hoping someone here can help me out 

So having purchased and downloaded this great sounding and looking instrument yesterday, boy, were we sooo disappointed!!!

There are sample files missing, and Kontakt can't display the presets correctly, and its even crashed Kontakt a few times. Of the 11TB of libraries and instruments we have purchased over the last couple of years, this doesn't live up to expectations. But I'm hoping we are in the minority here, and hoping there is a simple fix.

So the details: I've downloaded 3 times now using Continuata, and each time I find that there are 2 sample files missing entitled "Trouble Road".
Skipping these files, so that Arpology2 continues to load, I then find that the preset names aren't displayed. However, I can still select presets despite not knowing what I'm selecting (see attached screenshot). And then I find that some of the controls either disappear or become disabled and do nothing.

My initial instinct was to re-install Kontakt via Native Access so that I have the latest installed. That didn't solve these issues. A manual find using File Explorer and I found that the missing files are actually non-existent. So this suggests a problem with Sample Logic's download facility, and I'm now thinking that the other downloaded files may have some issues as well which could be causing my other problems here.

For info: I'm running Windows 10, on dual CPU (72 threads) with 128GB DDR4 RAM, spare 2TB SSD with Kontakt 5.8.1 (R43), and nothing else running. I've tried loading Arpology2 into standalone Kontakt as well as in Cubase 9 and Nuendo 8. Same issues. I've also copied the Arpology2 folders and files to one of our Windows Server 8 and loaded it into Kontakt 5.8.1 (R43) running on Vienna Ensemble Pro 6 - same issues. Lastly, I've just tweaked my workstation graphics settings in the hope this may solve the display problem with Kontakt - Arpology2, and I'm now getting an additional problem - though only some of the time and when I select a preset to load, I now get the Arpology2 '---LOADING---' message permanently displayed in Kontakt, whereby the only way to clear it is to terminate Kontakt.

Is anyone else having these problems, or can someone suggest some things to try an fix this? I've also placed a trouble ticket with Sample Logic - so hopefully we can get this sorted.

Thanks for all and any help,
JB


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 16, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi fellow composers,
> I'm hoping someone here can help me out
> 
> So having purchased and downloaded this great sounding and looking instrument yesterday, boy, were we sooo disappointed!!!
> ...


See my review I did cover how to fix the issues on a Mac, there is also a pdf included which helps to Adresse the issue you have.


----------



## Sample logic (Aug 16, 2018)

It sounds as though you closed Continuata Connect while it was unpacking the download parts. Please reach out to our [email protected]


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 16, 2018)

We have sorted it. Continuata was crashing but without displaying any error messages, but looking to have installed the files. Managed to get it to download everything using our engineer's laptop, and it now works fine. Phew!! Thats a new one on us.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 16, 2018)

I think the launch sale is still on.


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 16, 2018)

Finally got it. I had some problems with the presets, but after copying the presets folder at the right place, everything is working well. Awesome product as expected.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 17, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> For info: I'm running Windows 10, on dual CPU (72 threads) with 128GB DDR4 RAM, spare 2TB SSD



Ye gods. Build my next computer please?


----------



## kromuh (Apr 5, 2020)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> See my review I did cover how to fix the issues on a Mac, there is also a pdf included which helps to Adresse the issue you have.


I'm having the same preset issue, but I'm unable to find the pdf in your review you're referring to. Any chance you still have it?


----------



## kromuh (Apr 5, 2020)

Rap-sody said:


> Finally got it. I had some problems with the presets, but after copying the presets folder at the right place, everything is working well. Awesome product as expected.


Where did you copy the presets folder? Having the same issue.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 18, 2021)

As it is now on APD for a reasonable price (especially if you take in account that this is not of the usual "recycled" libs but - for SL - relative new devellopment from 2018):









ARPOLOGY Cinematic Dimensions by Sample Logic - Audio Plugin Deals


Built from the ground up, ARPOLOGY Cinematic Dimensions has been specifically designed for musical motion. Normally $399.99, now as low as $89.99




audioplugin.deals





one thing I really wonder cause it is important for me is how the generation of the midi sequnces for midi drag and drop works. I could find nothing about this on youtube or elsewhere. My main question are:

- does it has midi out apart from the drag and drop (the other older engines like Cyclone retwisted with has a comparble arp engine) dont seem to have but as this is from 2018 maybe) so that you can record the midi ?

- or is it possible to feed a longer midi sequence (chord progression) in and "record" so that the midi drag and drop sequence covers more then the first chord you feed into it but a complete chord sequence ?

Would be great if someone who already has it had made some experiences especially with this feature.

As a comparision: the In session Audio libraries do exactly this (if you get the setting right) so that I never use the midi drag and drop there but record complete chord progression sequences with the In session audio sequences (including the randomn !!!) just following theses chords. This is a workflow I absolutely love so would be great if this SL library could do some comparable stuff.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 19, 2021)

Not sure if anybody is interested in the answer but for the record.....

Could not resist (as usual with the SL stuff, sigh....) and so I can answer my question myself.

The bad thing: yes, for the midi drag and drop it only takes the last chord/note into account.

BUT: the good thing  it has midi out so evrything fine, feed chord progression in, record the midi out and WOW  .


----------

